# JSP - geschichtliche Daten



## Serverman (12. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand einige geschichtliche Daten zu JavaServer Pages geben, wie z.B. Beginn der Entwicklung, wann wurde das Projekt an Apache übergeben, wann wurden die einzelnen Versionen von JSP und Servlet fertiggestellt.
Ich habe dazu nicht direkt was gefunden.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Numerobis (16. Dez 2006)

Wozu braucht man denn solche Informationen?


----------



## Roar (16. Dez 2006)

es wurde nix an apache übergeben ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (16. Dez 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es wurde nix an apache übergeben ???:L



Doch, die Aufgabe eine Refenrezimplementierung des Servlet Containers zu erstellen - Apache Tomcat.


----------



## Roar (16. Dez 2006)

wenn ich nix besseres zu tun hab kann ich mir auch nen servlet container schreiben deswegen ist das noch lange nich mein projekt ???:L

es gab übrigens schon vor tomcat ne referenzimplementierung von sun die dann apache gegeben wurde und aus der der tomcat entstand.


----------

